# I'm bored..random pics



## Airgap




----------



## Protech

What is that last pic of?


----------



## Airgap

Protech said:


> What is that last pic of?


 That is a steam condensate receiver tank, with matching pumps.


----------



## Protech

won't that black iron corrode connected to brass like that?


----------



## Redwood

Protech said:


> won't that black iron corrode connected to brass like that?


Nope.


----------



## Protech

I've never done steam, so I gotta ask, why won't it corrode?


----------



## nhmaster3015

Heating water to 212 takes most of the oxygen out of it.


----------



## Marlin

I've never seen brass corrode on a steam system. Hundred year old brass radiator valves into black iron pipe or the case radiators come apart like you put them together an hour ago. Black to black is another story.


----------



## Protech

I guess you learn somthing new every day


----------



## ironandfire

it's bent


----------



## Airgap

Remodel....Meh.


----------



## Tommy plumber

How do you like setting those 1-pc shower enclosures?


----------



## Airgap

Tommy plumber said:


> How do you like setting those 1-pc shower enclosures?


 
I had to open up the door frame 8" to fit it in there... Customer ordered the shower before I ever looked at the job...

It wasn't too bad though...Little awkward moving by myself, but I got the hang of it. Walked it right in there...


----------



## Tommy plumber

I've never set one. I guess they're alright if you set them in a bed of mortar.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Anyone ever heard of a 'fecal cloud?'......:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman

Tommy plumber said:


> Anyone ever heard of a 'fecal cloud?'......:laughing:


That's a lot of feces...


----------



## 504Plumber

Plumberman said:


> That's a lot of feces...


no s**t right?


----------



## Plumberman

Random stoppages and a water heater change out solo.


----------



## Tommy plumber

So they throw some service calls your way in between the commercial new construction? 

Which do you prefer?


----------



## user2090

Tommy plumber said:


> Anyone ever heard of a 'fecal cloud?'......:laughing:



What in the world has that lady been eating? Must have had some rotten Mexican or Chinese to create a cloud like that. 

My wife ban me from eating boiled eggs because of similar incidents at night. :laughing: That fan blows over me to her, do the math. :whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman

Tommy plumber said:


> So they throw some service calls your way in between the commercial new construction?
> 
> Which do you prefer?


Honestly TP, both

I cut my teeth in this trade doing both and haven't known anything different. I do like the bigger commercial service calls but the smaller easier ones are a nice break from the blow and go with new work.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I got these out of a trade magazine. I laughed like hell when I saw them....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

The pics are from an HVAC magazine. After a 'fecal cloud event', fans are supposed to remove the 'fecal cloud'...:laughing:

I wonder if Dunby has been in any fecal clouds...:laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker

hydronic expansion tank replacement


----------



## Plumbworker




----------



## skitian

Randomness


----------



## Widdershins

Plumbworker said:


> hydronic expansion tank replacement


 I really like those Caleffi tempering valves.


----------



## ironandfire

*Boredom Fighter*

It's goin' back today. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Bayside500

did ya try on those glasses LOL


----------



## Plumberman

Bayside500 said:


> did ya try on those glasses LOL


Wasn't my style. Leopard print...

Came out of womens restroom.

I did keep them in the back of the truck to show the guy that went over there the day before and said he unstopped it....


----------



## Airgap




----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

*Ahahha !*



Tommy plumber said:


> Anyone ever heard of a 'fecal cloud?'......:laughing:


Ive never heard that one before , but Im sure going to use it.
LOL to Funny.


----------



## Ron

Airgap said:


> View attachment 11672
> 
> 
> View attachment 11673


Funny how you just happen to take that picture with what looks like a container of putty sitting on the toilet seat. :laughing:










You need more putty then that to set the toilet and not have it leak. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Ive never heard that one before , but Im sure going to use it.
> LOL to Funny.


 




I know, I laughed like hell when I saw that picture in a magazine......:laughing:


----------



## Bill

Tommy plumber said:


> Anyone ever heard of a 'fecal cloud?'......:laughing:


I have, but not red. Usually a light shade of blue, and usually right after a night of gin:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Bill said:


> I have, but not red. Usually a light shade of blue, and usually right after a night of gin:laughing:


I had a real bad one a couple weeks ago. On vaca in OC, MD. Gin and tonics were going down like water. Wife said I tipped the bartender good when we got there. I cant say I remember much.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

S trap


----------



## DesertOkie

My other work truck.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

*Nachos bro in law?*

WTF is "Constrac"? Did it say "Constraction" before the new guy got the truck. ?

BTW, I had a helluva time getting the photo. We was doing bout 60. (MPH that is)


----------



## DesertOkie

RealLivePlumber said:


> WTF is "Constrac"? Did it say "Constraction" before the new guy got the truck. ?
> 
> BTW, I had a helluva time getting the photo. We was doing bout 60. (MPH that is)


You gotta be careful when I snapped after I snapped this one at a light she started to back up when the light turned green. I can see why she has tape on her bumper. Thankfully we were back far enough to take a pic


----------



## futz

DesertOkie said:


> My other work truck.


I used to drive a tractor very similar to that one, only mine was a Massey-Harris rather than a Ford.


----------



## Redwood

I have found that tractors run better when they have Green and Yellow paint on them.... :thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie

Redwood said:


> I have found that tractors run better when they have Green and Yellow paint on them.... :thumbup:


I have found tractors cost more when they have green and yellow paint.:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

I have owned a few red and many green tractors and combines. The green does cost considerably more but, the productivity is also substantially higher due to no down time making repairs.

Almost everything I have now is green.....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Tommy plumber said:


> The pics are from an HVAC magazine. After a 'fecal cloud event', fans are supposed to remove the 'fecal cloud'...:laughing:
> 
> I wonder if Dunby has been in any fecal clouds...:laughing:


 

This explains a lot. Now I know why my blankets hover above me when I awake every morning and the dog is always at the door with his nose at threshold... begging for fresh air. :yes:


----------



## ianclapham




----------



## ianclapham




----------



## ianclapham




----------



## ianclapham




----------



## ianclapham




----------



## ianclapham




----------



## Tommy plumber

Backflow prevention assemblies here don't have to be protected from the cold, we don't typically get a hard freeze here.


----------



## Airgap

ianclapham said:


>


That's an interesting spot for a soap dish Ian.......


----------



## plumberkc

DesertOkie said:


> You gotta be careful when I snapped after I snapped this one at a light she started to back up when the light turned green. I can see why she has tape on her bumper. Thankfully we were back far enough to take a pic
> View attachment 11690


This is hilarious.


----------



## sikxsevn

DesertOkie said:


> You gotta be careful when I snapped after I snapped this one at a light she started to back up when the light turned green. I can see why she has tape on her bumper. Thankfully we were back far enough to take a pic
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11690"/>


I find it funny that not only is she driving a toyota, but she's from Jokelahoma too!


----------



## Redwood

Siberian Toilet.... :laughing:











Handyman Redesigns a Squat Toilet... :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Weight limit on the cone is?


----------



## Txmasterplumber

Redwood said:


> I have found that tractors run better when they have Green and Yellow paint on them.... :thumbup:


 
Well, I guess ya'll don't know my son-in-law.... He's got a JD, that's been broke down for 3 1/2 yrs now, I guess it's easier to borrow my Century then to fix his. It's spends 95% of the time at their place.


----------



## ILPlumber

One of my green machines in action. $7.81 per bushel of corn the day this was taken. My farming partner forgot to smile. I think he mighta been mouth breathing.......

We are pretty slack jawed here in southern il.

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## Airgap

Copper....


----------



## Protech

Airgap said:


> Copper....
> 
> View attachment 11831


Why the silphos?


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Old Bradford. Tore it out today.  It was in a detached garage thats getting a new second story game room addition. [has a powder room in it.] Tank still held water, but the wire was cut.


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> That's an interesting spot for a soap dish Ian.......


 That's a cup holder for your beer.


----------



## Airgap

Protech said:


> Why the silphos?


 
Not sure,that's not mine....Maybe they were worried about soldering 3"


----------



## Protech

Didn't realize it was 3". Now it makes sense.


----------



## DesertOkie

Guy I worked for had a mint Caddy in the garage I think he said 58' I was to busy drooling. The guy had better carpet under his car than most of the houses I work on.


----------



## ianclapham

DesertOkie said:


> Guy I worked for had a mint Caddy in the garage I think he said 58' I was to busy drooling. The guy had better carpet under his car than most of the houses I work on.
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11837"/>


Lovely


----------



## okcplum

This was across the road from where i was working the other day. the paper tag on the black nissan says it was new that day so i bet the owner was pretty upset. :laughing:
some people just don't know how to park.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

mark kiernan said:


> This was across the road from where i was working the other day. the paper tag on the black nissan says it was new that day so i bet the owner was pretty upset. :laughing:
> some people just don't know how to park.


 
I think he was just trying to make room to park .


----------

